# Rats won't go onto bottom level



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, so I know you guys are probably sick of hearing from me, but I have (yet another) problem. Please dont get anoyed. You see my rats won't go onto the bottom level of the cage. When I was cleaning the cage I had the bottom pan (which counts for 60-70% of the lower level) off and it was rather dirty. Like raisins crammed into the corners dirty. So I soaked it for the night and the rats stayed on the top level of the cage. Thinking it would be fine for one night as they get 8+ hours out each day, I just put the cage on a fleece blanket on the ground. They seemed fine, and I went to bed. After waking up I put the cage back together and put their favourite house on the bottom. They won't go down there, at all. I think they might think its still only at 30% of its normal height down there. The problem is, thier litter box, food, water and, housing is mostly down there, at least until the hamocks come out of the wash. I feel horrible, watching them sleep exposed on the fleece, which they hate. What can I do to get them to go back down?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Pick them up and pop them downstairs, they should realise its safe then. Then just leave them to it, maybe putting a water bottle near the top to be safe.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I would do what Is said, but if you want you could wait them out. When rats get hungry they search fore food. Once one finds food the others generally realize there is food there and follow. Don't know exactly how, but it works with my boys.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Put some special treats down there and they're guaranteed to go after them!


----------



## ChLoE-Ratowner (Aug 17, 2012)

you could try tempting them with some rat snacks that smell appetising, or as other people have said pick them up and pop them down, if you put them near a food bown then they probably will eat and be distracted. hopefully that should reassure them and make them feel happier on the bottom floor. hope it helps


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, they finally realized that downstairs=love


----------

